# Tektro R580 Brakes ... May be a stupid question ...



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm familiar with mountain bikes. I am well familiar with my Avid BB7 Disc Brakes. They are simple. All I have to do is release the skewer on either the front or rear wheel, and they drop out.

Now, these road bikes are an entirely new beast. 

Is there a simple way to disengage the Tektro R580 brakes to take the wheel off, perhaps in need of changing a flat? There is a little lever that you can flip, but it doesn't nearly disengage the brakes enough to slide the wheel off past the pads.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

The quick release tab is located at the spot where the brake cable is pinched at the caliper.
Twist the quick release up, and it will open up the caliper a few millimeters and let you slide the wheel in/out.

Edit: If you twist the quick release up and still don't have enough clearance to pull the wheel through, consider adjusting the calipers out with the barrel adjuster by a couple of millimeters, so when you twist the quick release upwards, you'll have more space.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Doolab said:


> The quick release tab is located at the spot where the brake cable is pinched at the caliper.
> Twist the quick release up, and it will open up the calipers a few millimeters and let you slide the wheel in/out.


Yeah, 'cept he said he did that, and it didn't clear.

You may have your brakes set up with the pads too close to the rim. They might work better a little more open.

Otherwise, you have to deflate the tire a little.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

The Tektros do indeed have less range when you flip that release lever up, compared to Shimano (IMO)

I either turn the barrel clockwise if there is room or deflat the tires enough to wedge it out.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

What size tire are you using? Sometimes when I use a 25 it is a tight squeeze to get it through the (shimano) caliper even when it is open. 23's go right thru.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

My 25c Gatorskins were a little tight when I had the 580's on my road bike. I just let a little air out and they fell out.

The Rival calipers I'm using now, have a little more clearance.

What you can do is loosen up the pinch bolt, screw out the barrel adjuster a few turns, re-attach the cable to the pinch bolt. When you have to take off the wheel, flip the lever and give the barrel adjuster a turn to give you more clearance.


----------

